# Cost of Roof



## rmdt (2 Oct 2008)

Trying to budget for roof for a newbuild.  2900 sq ft bungalow.  H shaped floorplan.  There will be six valleys.  We will probably finish it with Thrutone relief, or rivendale artifical slate.  Anyone got an idea of what sort of cost I'm looking at?  House is in County Cork.


----------



## phkk (2 Oct 2008)

6 valleys,lead, h shaped bungalow measuring 2,900sq feet, id say a rough figure between materials and labour i.e

timber-rafters
felt
lead
lats
slates-thru tone
ridge caps
chimney caps
facsia
soffit
downpipes
labour-alot of cutting on this particular roof-will be slow


In my opinion,you'd want to budget between €50-60,000

hope this helps 
ph


----------



## pudzer (2 Oct 2008)

I've just finished one of a similar size with natural slate - if you get out for under €60k please let me know how you did it .  I'd better not get wet - EVER!!


----------



## delboy159 (2 Oct 2008)

Will the roof have rooms??? Or will it be a pure bungalow?  If there are rooms in the equation then you will have further labour and materials costs for: flooring, stud walls, doors frames etc. etc.

I think the prices quoted by the first 2 posters seem fair.  Beating 60k would be a job well done... Good luck with it.


----------



## Glulam (2 Oct 2008)

I couldn't believe the price for lead and fascia. Between them cost me 5.5 for 6 valleys and 3 small dormers at the back of the house.
My house is 2700 sq ft cut roof and the garage 1000sq ft here is an aprox breakdown of the price
Timbers/felt and lats 15000 this includes all straps, nails and all fixings
fascia                     2700
lead                        2700
Natural slates           14000
labour                      15000
Steel purlins                2300

so I came in at approx 51k for the roof. Roofer was excellent too a I'm very happy with the job.
I also pumped the full rafter depth 7" with soybean insulation which is a great way to make the roof airtight as well as breathable. that cost me approx 4k.
I'm based in WH and purchased all the materials from 2 local merchants played off the other to get the best price.
Hope the figures above give you a guide!!!!


----------



## rmdt (2 Oct 2008)

Thanks guys,  scary figures!

Was initially thinking of around 50k, but the fella I was hoping will do it is saying around 40k, not including fascia and soffit.  Looks like i'm getting a pretty good deal and I know their work is good as they have done a friends house.  If I was to go with natural slate it was going to push the price up alot though as i'd have to pay for someone to be on the ground grading the slates, and would prob need to beef up the timbers, plus the higher cost of the slate.  I'll let ye know how I get on in the end.


----------



## sman (25 Feb 2009)

rmdt. how did you get on in the end? Trying to decide on slates for 3000 sq ft bungalow. Anyone any experience of Athy Eco Slate? supposed to cut down on wastage and labour and with such a large roof any saving per sq metre will soon add up


----------



## Slates (26 Feb 2009)

sman said:


> rmdt. how did you get on in the end? Trying to decide on slates for 3000 sq ft bungalow. Anyone any experience of Athy Eco Slate? supposed to cut down on wastage and labour and with such a large roof any saving per sq metre will soon add up


 

These slates are plastic, do not have an IAB cert and are not tested for the Irish climate....... Plus they are nearly the same price as fibre cement slates !


----------



## galwaytt (26 Feb 2009)

Slates said:


> These slates are plastic, do not have an IAB cert and are not tested for the Irish climate....... Plus they are nearly the same price as fibre cement slates !


 
They do have a BBA Cert which, imho, is better.

I'm not in the roof business, but 3 of our clients have used them (sourced them themselves etc), and tbh, they are very good.

As for vs cement slates - remember they are not without their issues,either, esp wrt to colourfastness overtime.  The plastic ones have over advantages over the cement ones, too.

And as for cost - why would they be cheaper ?


----------



## Slates (26 Feb 2009)

galwaytt said:


> They do have a BBA Cert which, imho, is better.
> 
> I'm not in the roof business, but 3 of our clients have used them (sourced them themselves etc), and tbh, they are very good.
> 
> ...


 
So what is the colour guarantee of plastic slates ?

Fibre cement slates now have a 20 year colour guarantee and can be re-painted if needs be, can plastic slates be repainted ?

Fibre cement slates are fixed with 2 copper nails and 1 copper crampion to prevent up lift of the slate tail, 

Plastic slates are fixed with 2 nails, as the product is inherently more flexible, what to stop the tail of the slates lifting


These should be cheeper as IMO the are an inferior product


----------



## porridge (26 Feb 2009)

Just about to start slating the roof of a 3500 sq ft, L shape, storey and a half, with 10 dormers and two valleys. 

Materials breakdown:
Timber 6k
Felt (proclima plus) €700
Copper (instead of lead) 5k
natural slate 7k
facia and soffet 2k

Labour not included


----------



## Gabk (7 Jan 2010)

Can you confirm what type of Natural Slate you went with and what the labour cost ended up at. Did the Ridge tiles cost much and were there any additional material costs once the roofers got on site?

(Am about to start a similar size house and want to use Natural Slate)

Thanks.

Gabk


----------

